
Creating a ReasonML App: step-by-step - cyansmoker
http://zteo.com/posts/reason-native-app/
======
cyansmoker
I think ReasonML has a lot going for itself. However, there is so much focus
on React and web rendering that it seems that folks do not realize that it can
be used as a powerful modern syntax for OCaml. Hence these blogs posts.

Feedback, questions very much welcome!

